# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  PVC Rendering cornices(Sydney suppliers)

## Diannah

Hello there
       We are major suppliers in Sydney  of PVC corners for rendering homes/units/buildings.Dimensions are 3metre x 55mm wide which are top quality,They are UV resistant,these corners are very solid and most renderers say they are better than the PTT corners from Queensland.Come have a look,we will beat any written quote and will NOT BE BEATEN ON PRICE.Buy bulk and save even more.
      We are located in Merrylands Sydney.
             Any questions don't hesitate to call Robert on 0406866029

----------

